# Dog/cat sitters in the Algarve?



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, can anyone recommend a dog sitter in the Algarve - ie. someone who will mind our dog for a few days for a few euros a day? I'd prefer not to use Kennels...

If they take cats too all the better but not essential. Cheers...


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm surprised there's no replies to this - very little on the web also.

(in other words bump)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Not easy Aidan :-( I am lucky my cleaner stays with our three


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

I suggest you visit your local canil and talk to some of the volunteers. Some of them take in pets on a temporary basis.


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

We have a very good dog minder about 40 mins from where we are in Vila Viscosa. Its just the wrong way thats all for a trip to Faro Airport and makes the journey that bit longer, hence I was inquiring about alternatives.

Still its surprising there seems to be no people offering this service in the Algarve.

As for the local canil here (Reguengos de Monseraz) - no f'n way.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

AidanMcK said:


> We have a very good dog minder about 40 mins from where we are in Vila Viscosa. Its just the wrong way thats all for a trip to Faro Airport and makes the journey that bit longer, hence I was inquiring about alternatives.
> 
> Still its surprising there seems to be no people offering this service in the Algarve.
> 
> As for the local canil here (Reguengos de Monseraz) - no f'n way.


I meant the volunteers not the canil itself! Wouldn't want to suggest your pooch spent time in stalag 54!


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Ahh I see - ok


----------

